# X jammer 27



## sstarnes (Feb 1, 2003)

29 1/2 shaft length
210 grain point
4 inch feathers
Pin knocks

This set-up has been working good for me, they fly great.

with this set-up I shot a 900 in Vegas and finished 11th, and also finished 6th at Lancasters.

They are a very good shaft.

Take care

Scott Starnes


----------



## BROBB2112 (May 31, 2007)

*27's*

The Straightness tolerance is .0025"max weight tolerance of +/- 1.0grain spine tolerance of +/- .002" at 8.1 grains per inch.


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

I love them! I have them cut to 30",210grain points,pin nocks and 4" feathers.I'm shooting a Mathews Apex at 29",55lbs.At my bow weight and draw length they fly super nice!!

Cheers...Mike


----------

